# I am intrigued... 12 birds one huge meal



## Big Don (Dec 20, 2007)

I stumbled across this article and am intrigued. I really want to try turducken, but, not being a really adventurous eater, want to talk to someone who has had it before I do...
This however, is amazing: How do you top this? Start with an ostrich, then an emu...


----------



## tellner (Dec 20, 2007)

Turducken is a royal pain in the butt to make. You have to partially bone the turkey and completely bone the duck and chicken, layer them inside each other filling various gaps and cavities with three different kinds of stuffing. It sounds like this one requires boning all of the birds from the turkey and goose down to the quail and partridge and slathering on half a dozen kinds of stuffing. I can't imagine that anyone would get a taste of everything. And it sounds like it's a son of a ***** to prep.

Ostrich stuffed with emu stuffed with cassowary stuffed with....[Half the World Audobon Society catalog]...stuffed with house sparrow stuffed with flycatcher stuffed with ortolan stuffed with bee hummingbird


----------



## Big Don (Dec 20, 2007)

I want to EAT turducken, I have zero desire to cook one.  I found a place on line that will, for $80, do all the work and ship a turducken nationwide. I just can't convince enough of my family to try it, and I'm not eating 15 pounds of bird alone.


----------



## jim777 (Dec 20, 2007)

There used to be places in Louisiana that sold them through the Internet and shipped them. I saw one in WalMart once, but I wouldn't personally go that route ;-) I'd give one a go though. It would be odd slicing a turkey like meatloaf :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't like Duck I am not a big fan of Turkey and Chicken is alright but not really a favorite so why am I now intrigued and thinking I want to try turducken


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2007)

Big Don said:


> I want to EAT turducken, I have zero desire to cook one.  I found a place on line that will, for $80, do all the work and ship a turducken nationwide. I just can't convince enough of my family to try it, and I'm not eating 15 pounds of bird alone.


Well there ARE probably a bunch of homeless/hungry people who'd be happy to help you out with it. Mebbe think about hosting a meal for you and them at a local church of your choice. 


Yes, you could also use it as a tax write-off. :asian:


----------

